# About Piko digital and Piko 52068 train.



## Ryosuke (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi

I have a question about Piko digital and Piko 52068 train.

Now Piko 52068 can run with address 0.

But I want run it with Channel C and address 3.

I tried something written in the manuals ,but I couldn't.

Do you have any idea to work?

best regards,

Ryosuke


----------

